# Gas fitter



## b7fry (May 25, 2010)

Does anyone know if you have to have a registered gas fitter to install a cooker in Portugal,if so anyone near Lagos.
Thanks Jean


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Like UK you are supposed to, you might invalidate any house insurance by not


----------



## johnjohn47 (Feb 9, 2014)

Like in the UK (and elsewhere) anyone can install BUT a qualified/certified person must sign it off.


----------

